# horse dealers



## rachelle (10 June 2012)

help anyone had any dealings with quarrystone stud kingsbridge, and problems getting your money back when having to return a horse


----------



## proudwilliam (17 June 2012)

There has been a thread on here before.
May I suggest you look at County Court Judgements.!!!
Mr Brian Rendle is well known in Devon.
I think there was a court case back in January 2012


----------



## HappyHooves (17 June 2012)

Have pm'd you.


----------



## rachelle (23 June 2012)

thank you for that I have had a dreadful time with this man and a horse I bought, I am now having to go to small claims court for vet bills, which occured by the way he transported the horse I bought. thank you


----------



## Cuffey (24 June 2012)

Have you involved Trading Standards?


----------



## rachelle (24 June 2012)

yes I have, I never want to go through this again, and I am starting the small claims court procedure, least he could of done was pay it, as it happened during transport in his lorry. thank you


----------



## Lawhorse (25 June 2012)

Has he put you in touch with his insurers?


----------



## rachelle (25 June 2012)

He as  asked me to send the vet bill, which I have twice, he has not replyed to my e mails, letter requesting for him to settle the bill, as I thought he is not answering.The more I have found out I am annoyed with myself for being duped, it has also cost me more to transport the horse back to him. So I will half to proceed down the small claims route.

Still feels like a deadful nightmare, Thank you for posting message

Rach


----------



## proudwilliam (26 June 2012)

Mr Rendle's dealings go back for many many years and he never learns.
Trading standards and the criminal justice system to him are just something to be ignored if at all possible.

He is well known in the area and attends the monthly horse sales at Exeter and Newton Abbot.

I visited his stables in early 1980 and his reputation was bad then!!!


----------



## HappyHooves (29 July 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Horse-Community-Scams-uncoverdconmen-exposed/182385158505335

Why dont you name and shame on here and warn others?


----------

